# LI fitting an IMS screen



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A very basic question. I have replaced the stock screen on my LI with an IMS screen and it seems to be securely in place. The portafilter and basket goes on okay but it takes much more of an effort to get the handle pointing straight out. Is this normal with a new screen/IMS screen and will it improve over time?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think it depends on the depth of the shower screen. If it's slightly shorter, when you lock the portafilter into position, it won't be able to travel as far round the locking lug as it would with the stock shower screen which might be slightly greater in depth.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

how did you fit the new screen?

Sounds like the gasket may not yet be fully inserted.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When I fitted an IMS to my LI and Boots, don't recall there being any significant difference in depth. As Aaron says, screen might not be fully inserted. My method for refitting the shower screen is to take the basket out of the portafilter and lock it onto the group and gently turn to lock into place which has the effect of driving the shower screen into place evenly. Then pop the basket back into the portafilter and repeat process.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I have no issues with mine either, and fitted my screen how TSK describes.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

No issues with mine either!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mmmm, thank you all. The systemic kid's procedure is more or less the one that I followed (coffee chap showed me his 'waggling' the portafilter technique). I did pop it out and put it back in but I think that I will give it another try but maybe try not to press the screen in too firmly and let the portafilter do that. I guess I might have fractionally not put it in straight.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Potentially dumb question, but you are using the correct gasket and not a different one that is thicker?

Might be new gasket time anyway.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Potentially dumb question, but you are using the correct gasket and not a different one that is thicker?
> 
> Might be new gasket time anyway.


 Just coming back to this after a day off line. Does the IMS screen require a different gasket? Last night, I took off the IMS screen. (As above, I was able to lock on the portafilter but it was an effort to get it to 6-o'clock.) I put the screen back on, and this time had a real struggle to get it into place although eventually did. It seemed well seated and the gasket where it should be. This time, though, my portafilter with a basket (it was fine without) would barely lock let alone turn. It's a ridged basket although I don't think that should make a difference. In the end I popped off the IMS basket (it is the right one for the LI) and replaced it with the stock one - and order was restored. So - I am totally perplexed. I had a browse on the londonium site but couldn't immediately find anyone having a problem fitting it - lots of discussion comparing and contrasting different screens and does it make a difference in the cup - but no one having the difficulties I've experienced. I'm obviously not doing something right.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have fitted IMS screens to two LIs and refitted original gasket without any probs.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check the IMS and stock LI screens side by side - think they are the same depth. Can only think the IMS isn't seating properly.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No original gasket is fine, I only mention that as someone was talking about a gasket that was a few mm thicker on another thread and that could obviously cause an issue like you are experiencing.

That's quite perplexing and annoying then!

Any noticeable faults on the rim of the basket? I had a really poorly manufactured IMS basket on my first order, which went straight back. Sounds like you may also have a badly manufactured one.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Check the IMS and stock LI screens side by side - think they are the same depth. Can only think the IMS isn't seating properly.


 Thanks - I should have checked while they were both out - will do later today when everything has cooled down. I can't imagine they are different...I can imagine that there is something simple that I'm not doing.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

aaronb said:


> No original gasket is fine, I only mention that as someone was talking about a gasket that was a few mm thicker on another thread and that could obviously cause an issue like you are experiencing.
> 
> That's quite perplexing and annoying then!
> 
> Any noticeable faults on the rim of the basket? I had a really poorly manufactured IMS basket on my first order, which went straight back. Sounds like you may also have a badly manufactured one.


Thank you - did you mean screen or basket - just had a look at the IMS screen and that looks okay and my basket is fine too. I will out of interest look at the two screens and check the measurements. I suppose there might be something fractionally not right with the screen but I think I might be clutching at straws.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

my basket was faulty, my screen was fine.

there is definitely something amiss there as tons of people have fitted the screens and baskets to there L1's and L2's without issue!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

aaronb said:


> my basket was faulty, my screen was fine.
> 
> there is definitely something amiss there as tons of people have fitted the screens and baskets to there L1's and L2's without issue!


 Thanks for the clarification - I have been using my basket without any problems so far but I did wonder if the ridge on the LMS (17g) is fractionally higher and enough to impede the portafilter on the IMS screen - but, again, I think that's clutching at straws. I will have another go with it all later. If I'm still struggling I might post to see if anyone could lend me a screen to work out if it's my technique or if there is a flaw in the screen.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

aaronb said:


> there is definitely something amiss there as tons of people have fitted the screens and baskets to there L1's and L2's without issue!


 I know - it's hard not to feel stupid!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont think its something you are doing wrong!


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Does the IMS screen improve on the stock L1 screen.

Sorry if this off topics your thread.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The integrated is certainly easier to clean!


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

have you stuck some loxeal (or equivalent grease) on the gasket?

the other trick is to make 3 cuts on the inside of the gasket about 2mm deep and 120 degrees of separation - this stops a perfect seal forming and you fighting air compression in the seal groove, making it easier to drive the seal right home into the seal groove


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

lespresso said:


> have you stuck some loxeal (or equivalent grease) on the gasket?
> 
> the other trick is to make 3 cuts on the inside of the gasket about 2mm deep and 120 degrees of separation - this stops a perfect seal forming and you fighting air compression in the seal groove, making it easier to drive the seal right home into the seal groove


Ah, thank you for this. I got a new gasket (thank you CallumT) and while it is better, I still need to use more force than I think I should (and more than with the stock screen) to lock in the portafilter. I will try this trick (at risk of slicing right through the gasket).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

stevogums said:


> Does the IMS screen improve on the stock L1 screen.
> 
> Sorry if this off topics your thread.


 Yes, apparently, which is what led to my thread as I atempted to change to the IMS screen - there are various postings on the Londonium site about shower screens, for example:

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/...oughts-from-the-scott-rao-lecture/page-3#6258

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/410-distilled-thoughts-from-the-scott-rao-lecture/page-3#6258

and:

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/88-shower-screen-differences


----------

